# Heinz 57 Gingerbread theme question Mesmerize



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Is their a way to download the theme and not the ROM from ROM manager ? I tried the web site and couldn't find the theme.


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

"JB2005 said:


> Is their a way to download the theme and not the ROM from ROM manager ? I tried the web site and couldn't find the theme.


Go into fascinate Dev section


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok thanks never would have thought to look there. I get nervous if its not labeled for this phone.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Sc0tt777 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been looking for the H57 GB thread for over an hour now and I can't seem to find it.
I think my mind is catching up to my feeble eyes. Can someone please post a link to this thread?

I've tried the rom from CWM, works great. I'm missing the community discussion following this rom
though. The direct download links would be nice too, I like to look under the hood.

Isn't the file in the /clockworkmod/download/..../h57_gb_aosp/ directory the same as the direct 
download file anyway?

Thanx, gas, always a fan,
Scott

:grin2:


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't believe there is a thread as of yet for it. Just been carring on discussion for it in the current H57 thread. As for a direct download sorry man I don't know if that works or not and I don't have a link or anything.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

You can download it to you PC from the ROM manager website. And yes the discussion does seem to be in the 2.2 Heinz build thread.


----------

